# Redfoots addicted to Mazuri :(



## crabby-J (Jan 5, 2016)

I need help (well the tortoises do) I was feeding Mazuri maybe once a week (wish I never even did that) and now they just want Mazuri. My one redfoot refused to eat anything else for weeks but Mazuri and maybe a few bites of the regular spring mixes, fruit, mushrooms, squash..now my other 2 just want Mazuri as well...I had to separate the one that would not eat so I could watch her to make sure she eats and when I offer her Mazuri the other to walk away from their regular food and try to climb over the divider to the other tortoises food to the point they are flipping over and going insane...how do I stop feeding this stuff, my one tortoise won't eat anything else now and now they all just want Mazuri...I don't want them to get sick, or starve to death


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just offer it less. Or chop up finely with finely chopped greens then slowly ween the mazuri out.

I've learned to be stubborn with my torts like I am with my humans. LOL

THIS is dinner. Eat it or don't eat at all.


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 5, 2016)

haha Thanks Christina, they just got some lettuce mix tonight and I don't see a single tortoise come out for it..oh well! LOL


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 5, 2016)

crabby-J said:


> haha Thanks Christina, they just got some lettuce mix tonight and I don't see a single tortoise come out for it..oh well! LOL



well lettuce has no nutritional value really lol so it's a win/lose but not really you could also try smearing the mazuri on greens.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 5, 2016)

I resorted to mixing up greens in a food chopper and adding Mazuri to it.
Eventually they will eat.
Right now my RF are crazy about Mazuri but they are alright with only getting it every week or two.
I know first hand that RF can go for MONTHS without any food and be fine. (As long as they are drinking.)
Before they starve, they'll eat the good stuff.
In the meantime, eating a lot of Mazuri will likely do NO harm.


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 5, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> well lettuce has no nutritional value really lol so it's a win/lose but not really you could also try smearing the mazuri on greens.



They eat a mix of organic greens, squash, fruit & mushrooms normally, they are supposed to eat greens, I don't understand your comment. Mazuri is not made to be fed as a daily diet for redfoots anyway


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 5, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I resorted to mixing up greens in a food chopper and adding Mazuri to it.
> Eventually they will eat.
> Right now my RF are crazy about Mazuri but they are alright with only getting it every week or two.
> I know first hand that RF can go for MONTHS without any food and be fine. (As long as they are drinking.)
> ...



I just want them to eat their regular food like they used to and not eat Mazuri, they are only yearlings


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 5, 2016)

crabby-J said:


> I just want them to eat their regular food like they used to and not eat Mazuri, they are only yearlings


Your situation is very common. They will eat other food if the Mazuri is not around but it will take MANY days.
Redfoot have a much more varied diet than most other tortoises.
Right now I'm feeding 40% fruit and flowers. 40% green leaves and about 20% Mazuri and protein.
This works for me. They eat 100% of it. No waste.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think the term lettuce refers to the non nutritional head lettuce. But I've seen pics of your babies I know you meant leafy greens. ;D


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 5, 2016)

Also try putting some puréed berries on the spring mix.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 5, 2016)

crabby-J said:


> They eat a mix of organic greens, squash, fruit & mushrooms normally, they are supposed to eat greens, I don't understand your comment. Mazuri is not made to be fed as a daily diet for redfoots anyway



your not gonna be able to just cut it out completely cold turkey if they're on it that bad thats why i said smear it on the greens then less and less mazuri each time or you could pull the tough love scenario don't give it to them and let hunger win out. 

when people say lettuce i generally think they mean no nutritional value lettuce lettuce is mostly water anyway.


----------



## GRohr (Jan 5, 2016)

I never give my RFs straight mazuri, i have a slap chopper that I chop up mushrooms, dried cactus, dried weeds and then mix in mazrui. I give them this twice a week and they used to pick things out but over time they got used to everything i put in it and don't pick anything out anymore. Chop up the stuff so small that they can't pick it out and they will eat it. Good luck!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a food processor and I probably use it more for Vern than I do for myself. I portion out the greens, veggies, fruits and mazuri and then into the processor goes everything but the mazuri. I soak the kibbles and then mix them into the ground up stuff. He is SO DARN PICKY about greens that this is about the only way to get them into him aside from spoon feeding him chopped greens with fruity organic baby food on them. I've backed off the amount of mazuri that I give him, but he definitely eats better on his own when he has it.


----------



## crabby-J (Feb 27, 2016)

I finally weened them off the Mazuri and they are doing great! Lizzy is eating more and gaining weight again


----------



## crabby-J (Feb 27, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> your not gonna be able to just cut it out completely cold turkey if they're on it that bad thats why i said smear it on the greens then less and less mazuri each time or you could pull the tough love scenario don't give it to them and let hunger win out.
> 
> when people say lettuce i generally think they mean no nutritional value lettuce lettuce is mostly water anyway.



I ended up grinding it up in a food processor and sprinkled it on the greens and weened them off of it completely


----------



## crabby-J (Feb 27, 2016)

"Where's the good stuff mom?"


----------



## crabby-J (Feb 27, 2016)

Good Girl Lizzy!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 5, 2016)

These are MY thoughts based on my research and experience. I don't claim to have any final answers. 

1. Mazuri uses molasses as a sweetener and nutrient. Many keepers report that they feel it is addictive.

2. Most of our torts are WAY overfed- too much food, too little exercise. When we cut them off the Mazuri and they refuse the other stuff, they are in absolutely no real danger for a couple weeks- healthy adults can go several months without eating.

3. I really don't like the finely chopped meal idea. I see it all the time and it does not really make any sense to me. Whole foods have better cellular structure and fiber which helps keep beaks trim and overall digestion. The explanation I hear for it is that it keeps the torts from picking out the 'good stuff' and ignoring the bad. Tortoises tend to somewhat selective seasonally and if yours is not eating, say, squash this cycle, just skip it and use something else. It is not important that they get every nutrient in every bite. (Besides, see #2- we are probably overfeeding it anyway.)

4. Lettuce gets a bad rap. It is hilarious that we often bash Iceberg and suggest Romaine, which have nearly identical nutritional levels. Sure- too much Iceberg or 'light green' lettuces are not great, but it isn't like they are empty calories.


----------



## Heather B (Apr 21, 2017)

Madkins007 said:


> These are MY thoughts based on my research and experience. I don't claim to have any final answers.
> 
> 1. Mazuri uses molasses as a sweetener and nutrient. Many keepers report that they feel it is addictive.
> 
> ...


Good Points. Look at what the nutritionists at national zoos say about the Mazuri Diet.


----------



## crabby-J (Mar 27, 2018)

IM going to open up this thread again and ask a question. I ended up recently finding Lizzy a new home (The one that was addicted to mazuri) because of issues with my others and not having enough room to house her alone, plus I think she needed to be an only tortoise. Anyway I found her the perfect home and the current owner is saying shes only eating the "good stuff" like he offered leafy greens and say watermelon and all she will eat is the melons, she still will not really eat greens, she didnt with me, If I only fed leafy greens for a few weeks she would not touch it, she only wants "good stuff" mushrooms, squash, berries, melon, etc....how do you get her to eat leafy greens? He told me shes a brat! (I knew this already) My other 2 tortoises will eat whatever I give them, I don't understand why Lizzy is so picky and just wants to eat what shes wants to eat?!?! What advice do I give him now that shes his only tortoise??


----------



## Erik Elvis (Apr 10, 2018)

My Redfoots go for the mazuri first every time. Even over mango. But the eventually make their way to the greens. The only thing they’ll eat over mazuri is cooked shrimp. But that’s a rare treat


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wild redfoots eat a LOT of fruits, but the fruits they eat are very different than what we have available. Try mixing things up with things like cactus pads or fruits, bell peppers, squash or pumpkin. Cut back on sugary, watery fruits and experiment with other greens. My guys generally liked the darker stuff, or picking some things out of bagged mixes.

Also, again, we generally WAY overfeed these guys. He may just not be hungry when you are just offering greens. On a related note- how are the torts bowel movements? If it is having good poops, and feels heavy for its size, then it is not a big deal (yet).


----------



## Zilla (Jan 11, 2020)

I just rescued a 2-1/2 year old Redfoot (her name is "Godzilla") and I am having difficulty figuring out how to post questions. She seems to eat a LOT-lots of mixed greens-she Loves my home grown Arugula. She is CRAZY for papaya and melon. I got her Mazuri AND Zoo Med "Forrest tortoise" food on your forum member's recommendation. I figured I would alternate between Mazuri and Zoo Med just a small amount to make up whatever I may be missing. I read a Lot to research tortoises but I'm brand new so I don't know what I'm doing. Thanks to ALL of you for a lot of my education! My "Zilla" LOVES the Zoo Med much more than the Mazuri. My question is: today she ate a WHOLE nugget of the Zoo Med (which is a bit smaller than the Mazuri nuggets) in one bite without chewing, is that ok? Should I be moistening the dry food? They told me not to if she doesn't need it.
Thank you all in advance, Pam


----------

